# Is the New Rolls-Royce Phantom the Future of the 7 Series?



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

Michael Accardi said:


> Pricing hasn't been announced yet, but as always, if you have to ask, it's not for you...


I don't buy stuff if it costs too little. Pretty sure there's some billionaires that think the same way.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I always wanted a purple car with purple interior accents.

Actually, most of the moving parts are off the current 7 Series. A BMW engine chugs along under that big hood, along with BMW engine control, BMW climate control, BMW this, BMW that. When you see a video of the RR factory in Crew, most all the shipping containers for the parts are marked "BMW Group."

My senile mother was in an assisted living facility the last few months of her life. I took her for a walk one day and she spotted a Bentley in the parking lot, one of the old RR based cars. She said it was pretty, and asked me how much it cost. I told her maybe $250k. She started laughing and asked me to take her picture with it. I'm sure the Bentley's owner wouldn't appreciate that a senile old lady was laughing at his $250k car.


----------



## joem52002 (Jun 17, 2013)

You need a proofreader


----------

